

Continuous Delivery vs. Continuous Integration - cvemprala
https://learnkode.wordpress.com/2015/07/21/continuous-delivery-vs-continuous-integration/

======
cvemprala
I intend this to be a series where I talk about continuous integration vs
continuous delivery. I would appreciate if people leave some valid feedback
that would help me in focusing on the required details

